# Can a Demasoni and a Yellow Lab breed? See pics



## Jagr (Aug 31, 2013)

I found these four unique looking cichlids in my tank about 6 to 7 months ago. I had a breeder pair of Yellow Labs that were spawning every 4 to 5 weeks. I would strip the female around 12 days and put the fry into separate holding container that was in the same tank. after about 6 times of stripping her and all the fry were yellow. I let her release her last batch in the tank. A few weeks later I noticed that some of the fry had strips on them and this is what they look like now. I only had one Demasoni, 2 Yellow Labs, and some Astatotilapia burtoni. Sorry if I posted my pics wrong.

http://i845.photobucket.com/albums/ab14 ... 164403.jpg

http://i845.photobucket.com/albums/ab14 ... 63ba88.jpg

http://i845.photobucket.com/albums/ab14 ... 688f82.jpg

http://i845.photobucket.com/albums/ab14 ... 0c5b96.jpg


----------



## amcvettec (May 11, 2012)

Any mouthbrooder can, in theory, breed with another mouthbrooder. I highly suspect they are hybrids based on the poor stocking.

Your fish are harem breeders and need to be stocked 1M:4F at least to help prevent hybridization and males killing off stressed females.


----------



## 7mm-08 (Jan 12, 2012)

Yes this can happen. I was watching my Deepwater Haps breed one time when my S. fryeri went in and tried to break them up. I shooed the fryeri away but I guess he went in with guns blazing so to speak. He fertilized a few of the eggs when he tried to split up the Deepwaters so I ended up with 2 or 3 hybrids in that batch of fry.


----------



## Jagr (Aug 31, 2013)

After I this happened I moved my Caeruleous into their own tank, to make sure it didn't happen again. I left the Demasoni(F), Burtonis 3 females/2 males and the 4 hybrids in the tank. One of the hybrids has just released around 10 fry into the tank and they have bold black stripes. Is this a bad thing? I'm planning on buying a 200+ gallon tank for my 10yr old son in the near future. He really loves his fish and I need to support his hobby but I am not sure about these hybrids. Any advice would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## NJmomie (Jan 17, 2013)

Jagr said:


> I'm planning on buying a 200+ gallon tank for my 10yr old son in the near future.


Can you adopt me???  I am only a little older than 10.


----------



## 7mm-08 (Jan 12, 2012)

Jagr said:


> After I this happened I moved my Caeruleous into their own tank, to make sure it didn't happen again. I left the Demasoni(F), Burtonis 3 females/2 males and the 4 hybrids in the tank. One of the hybrids has just released around 10 fry into the tank and they have bold black stripes. Is this a bad thing? I'm planning on buying a 200+ gallon tank for my 10yr old son in the near future. He really loves his fish and I need to support his hobby but I am not sure about these hybrids. Any advice would be greatly appreciated.


As long as you don't distribute them it's not necessarily bad. If you plan on selling or giving fish to others, then yes, hybrids are bad.


----------



## Jagr (Aug 31, 2013)

Do you have any suggestions? Because from the looks of it, the pale blue one will probably keep spawning and now I'll have 10 more to worry about. My son loves his fish but I don't want to get overwhelmed if they keep breeding and I can't off them anywhere.


----------



## Jagr (Aug 31, 2013)

Jagr said:


> I found these four unique looking cichlids in my tank about 6 to 7 months ago. I had a breeder pair of Yellow Labs that were spawning every 4 to 5 weeks. I would strip the female around 12 days and put the fry into separate holding container that was in the same tank. after about 6 times of stripping her and all the fry were yellow. I let her release her last batch in the tank. A few weeks later I noticed that some of the fry had strips on them and this is what they look like now. I only had one Demasoni, 2 Yellow Labs, and some Astatotilapia burtoni. Sorry if I posted my pics wrong.
> 
> http://i845.photobucket.com/albums/ab14 ... 164403.jpg
> 
> ...


----------



## lilscoots (Mar 13, 2012)

Get a group of Syno's in there and let the hybrids spit in the tank if you're not interested in euthanizing them, the cats will eat the fry for you.


----------



## JP_92 (Aug 2, 2013)

I personally think its a cool looking hybrid. Looks like a rusty demasoni.


----------

